# [SOLVED] wireless card not found

## lordalbert

Hi, 

few month ago i used wireless on my notebook without problems. I have a BCM43225 card, and installed the relative firmware (sys-firmware/b43-firmware and net-wireless/b43-fwcutter ), also the kernel module build-in.

Few month ago worked perfectly, now i can't see the card, ifconfig and iwconfig don't see it.

Have you any idea how to solve?

Thank youLast edited by lordalbert on Sat Feb 21, 2015 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## charles17

A good start would be your output of lspci -k.

Also https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi might be of help for you.

----------

## Naib

what is the output of ifconfig -a 

----------

## SirRobin2318

Something similar happened to me a month ago, after updating the kernel:

The kernel wasn't getting the firmware from userspace anymore. I ended up adding the firmware to the kernel build:

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-6000g2a-6.ucode"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

```

(check the firmware name in /lib/firmware).

If your dmesg complains about not finding the firmware, this could be it.

----------

## lordalbert

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> Something similar happened to me a month ago, after updating the kernel:
> 
> The kernel wasn't getting the firmware from userspace anymore. I ended up adding the firmware to the kernel build:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ok, i think is a problem similar

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dmesg | grep firmware
> 
> b43 bcma0:0: Direct firmware load for b43/ucode16_mimo.fw failed with error -2
> ...

 

Now i try with your configuration for loading extra firmware.

----------

## lordalbert

 *SirRobin2318 wrote:*   

> Something similar happened to me a month ago, after updating the kernel:
> 
> The kernel wasn't getting the firmware from userspace anymore. I ended up adding the firmware to the kernel build:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have a subdir "b43" under /lib/firmware, which contains several file *.fw

What files i have to include in that kernel configuration?

And why it is needed? Bug in loading firmware?

----------

## SirRobin2318

I'm not sure, but loading firmware from userspace seems to have been deprecated:

https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=718975

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udev#Software

In the meantime, you could boot your old kernel and check what firmware it loads in dmesg.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, with kernel 3.14 it works...

Now, if i use networkmanager with nm-applet, wireless works perfectly, but iwconfig doesn't work..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # iwlist wlp2s0 s
> 
> wlp2s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

Have you any idea?

----------

## charles17

WEXT enabled?

----------

## lordalbert

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> WEXT enabled?

 

it was disabled.

I enable it, and now it works!

Thank you very much!

----------

